# Ipod, compatible Mac ET Pc ?



## bibibenate (24 Février 2004)

Bonjour, 
voici le premier message d'un (bientôt) nouveau venu dans la communauté Mac.
Je suis actuellement possésseur d'un PC mais j'aimerais travailler aussi sous Mac, donc avoir les deux.
De plus, je compte acheter l'Ipod mini.
Après avoir lu un test sur ipodlounge, je me pose une question liée au formatage de l'Ipod: Est-il possible d'utiliser son Ipod successivement sur un Pc et sur un Mac ou doit-on formater une bonne fois pour toute l'Ipod et ne l'utiliser que sur une plateforme?
P-S: je me doute que techniquement, on doit pouvoir formater à loisir le Pod mais si à chaque fois il faut synchroniser les 4Go, c'est pas très pratique...

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## snoopy_313 (24 Février 2004)

Ton iPod doit etre formaté en fat si tu veus pouvoir le lire sur mac et sur pc.


----------



## TheBob (26 Février 2004)

Je n'avais au départ qu'un PC. J'ai ensuite acheté un iPod version PC : pas eu besoin de le formater (c'est probablement fait en usine). Puis est venu un Powerbook. L'iPod passe très bien de l'un à l'autre sans aucun formatage préalable! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre, il me semble avoir lu qu'un iPod version Mac n'était pas lisible sur PC. A vérifier...


----------

